# Looking For Acrylic Pen Blanks Over 5 Inch Length



## scturner (Feb 14, 2011)

Hello all,

I have been searching the web for a while now looking for someone who might sell nice acrylic pen blanks in 3/4" dia by 7"-8" long range. I cannot find any anywhere only 5" lengths. I've tried all my sources like Pennstate, Craftsupplies, Woodcraft etc, etc but coming up empty. Does anyone know if these even exist? I could cast my own using PR with pigments and dyes but would prefer to just buy the commercial ready made versions.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## arioux (Feb 14, 2011)

WoodPenPro has them in 40" long rod.  Link is for the variety pack but you could talk to him to see what color are available individually.  Jimmy is a very nice guy to talk with.

http://www.woodpenpro.com/acrylic_pen_blanks/0031_acrylic_blanks_variety_pack_40_inch_15pc.html


----------



## avbill (Feb 14, 2011)

Ed & Dawn at www.Exoticblanks.com    I have three of their blanks on my desk right now and they measure out to 5 3/4 inches.  Fantastic people to work with toooo!


----------



## alphageek (Feb 14, 2011)

I would 2nd bills note about exotics, but add that you might want to PM Ed (ed4copies) on here and chat with him.   Most of the acrylics that Ed imports come in longer rods.  I know that Ed has been willing to custom cut lengths of some of them in the past.


----------



## ed4copies (Feb 14, 2011)

Thanks to both Dean and Bill.

Yes, when I receive my imported resins, they are either sheets (acrylics) that are about 2 foot squares OR they are rods that range from 36-52 inches.  I cut them to length--PM for additional information, but look at the imported section of Exotics and let me know which ones you are particularly interested in---I have over 500 pounds coming over in the next couple weeks.


----------



## scturner (Feb 14, 2011)

Thanks guys for the replies and links. This info has been a big help! After looking over the info and sites I think Woodpenpro has the selection I've been looking for. Thanks again and much appreciated.


----------



## Peeler Fifes (Jun 23, 2011)

*Long blanks*

I would be interested in some 17" long blanks. What did you get in.
Ron Peeler
Peeler Fifes



ed4copies said:


> Thanks to both Dean and Bill.
> 
> Yes, when I receive my imported resins, they are either sheets (acrylics) that are about 2 foot squares OR they are rods that range from 36-52 inches. I cut them to length--PM for additional information, but look at the imported section of Exotics and let me know which ones you are particularly interested in---I have over 500 pounds coming over in the next couple weeks.


----------



## wolftat (Jun 23, 2011)

I am making a bunch of 1" diameter 6" long blanks if that would be of any help. You can decide what colors you want. If you are looking for a number of longer ones, I would even make them custom for you.


----------



## Peeler Fifes (Jun 24, 2011)

*Long blanks*

My finished length is 17". The 1 inch diameter would be fine.




wolftat said:


> I am making a bunch of 1" diameter 6" long blanks if that would be of any help. You can decide what colors you want. If you are looking for a number of longer ones, I would even make them custom for you.


----------



## Arcadia (Jun 24, 2011)

A bunch of suppliers have the 2x2x12 pieces that can be cut into 8-1x1x6 blanks.  More cost effective.  Pretty sure you can get about any wood and and many different acrylics.

Pat


----------

